# Ubisoft: Hör auf deine Spiele zu opfern!



## Carlo Siebenhuener (29. Januar 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ubisoft: Hör auf deine Spiele zu opfern!* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Ubisoft: Hör auf deine Spiele zu opfern!*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (29. Januar 2022)

Schöner Artikel der direkt mit dem Artikel der GS




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hb9ae6XRgk4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


ein Gesamtbild der Großen der Gamesindustrie aufzeigt.

Es werden so verzweifelt nach Profitsteigerungen gesucht das man renomierte Spieleserien förmlich verbrennt.
Das gab es schon beim letzten ursprünglichen C&C das dermaßen an den Kunden vorbeiging, mittlerweile versucht man via gutem Remaster das zerstörte Bild wieder zusammenzupuzzeln und alte Fans wieder ins Boot zu holen.
Nur ist das eine deutlich aufwändigere Sache als Fans bei der Stange zu halten.🤨

MMn hinkt Ubisoft mit dieser Methodik anderen Publishern nur hinterher ohne durch deren Fehler und jüngere Besinnung gelernt zu haben.
C&C, Mass Effect, Age of Empires (hier wurde es nur vernachlässigt) und weitere Marken sind nur einige Beispiele wo ehemalig sichere Einnahmequellen nicht genug waren.


----------



## Basileukum (29. Januar 2022)

Saugeil, ich mußte erstmal "nachgoogeln" was "NFT" sei.   

Das ist ja so ein blöder Shize, daß man da wohl eher die Grenzdebilen damit aus dem Keller lockt. Aber die kannst eh mit allem beschäftigen. Gibst denen halt son Apparat mit drei Knöpfen, zwei machen bunte Lichter und der dritte öffnet die Futterausgabe, dann können se die Zeit zwischen dem Ende der Sklavenarbeit im Hamsterrad der Kinderwelt und dem Anfang überbrücken.

Würde so mancher sagen, ich so nie schreiben, da eventuell "offensiv" und so.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Januar 2022)

ich würde ja vermuten, dass ubisoft zumindest mal in einer art sinnkrise steckt, möglicherweise schlimmeren. angebliche rekordzahlen hin oder her. vielleicht weil man zu klein ist um bei den wirklich großen mitzuzumachen, aber (zumindest in der eigenwahrnehmung) viel zu groß um es vielleicht auch mal etwas langsamer angehen zu können.

ubi versucht seit einiger zeit auf allen hochzeiten dabei zu sein:  (vergleichsweise) starke präsenz auf stadia, eigener store + abo-service, vr, mobile, epic-deal, gaas, free2play und jetzt natürlich auch noch ganze vorne bei nfts und crypto dabei, dem hype-thema der branche. das kann man als visionär bezeichnen, bei ubi wirkt es getrieben. denn einen wirklichen plan scheint man nicht zu haben. alles wirkt dann letzten endes doch irgendwie halbherzig und nicht zu ende gedacht.

dazu kommen zahlreiche, meiner einschätzung nach, zumindest halb-gefloppte (groß-) projekte: sei es watch dogs 3, the crew 2, phoenix rising, riders republic, starlink, breakpoint und ganz offensichtlich hyper scape. und das sind jetzt nur die aktuellsten beispiele, die mir grad einfallen (und bei denen ich durchaus auch mal falsch liegen kann, ist nur mein persönlicher eindruck). alles vielleicht gar nicht mal schlecht, aber wiederum gefühlt schon zum release beinahe irrelevant. und r6 extraction scheint jetzt auch nicht der ganz große renner zu werden. ac und far cry scheinen noch gut zu laufen. aber auch da stehen ja offenbar große veränderungen an. 

außerdem unzählige titel, die seit jahren immer wieder verschoben werden und inzwischen zumindest teilweise schon als vaporware durchgehen: skull&bones, bg&e2, wild, pop remaster und bis vor kurzem hätte man auch siedler noch dazu zählen können. die vermutung, dass es auf der kippe stand, ist wohl auch nicht allzu weit hergeholt.

der inzwischen beinahe branchenübliche missbrauchs-skandal, von dem natürlich auch ubi heimgesucht wurde, sei dabei sogar nur am rande erwähnt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Januar 2022)

Schon traurig mitanzusehen wie sich mein ehemals liebster Entwickler/Publisher Stück für Stück selbst zerlegt. Viel von dem was ich an Ubisoft mochte ist kaum noch existent.


----------



## Strauchritter (29. Januar 2022)

@Carlo Siebenhuener gutes Video, danke für den Beitrag


----------



## FalloutEffect (29. Januar 2022)

Wenn ich Siedler spielen will, packe ich Siedler 2 aus. Immer noch zeitlos und genial!


----------



## KingsHunt (29. Januar 2022)

Also ich bin mit Ubisoft komplett durch. Erst versauen sie mein lieblingsspiel und zwar ac. Sorry aber ein Multiplayer???? Ich mag das Spiel eben, weil es ein Singleplayer ist. Dann kommt der scheiß mit den nft. Welches mir seit dem es das gibt, sowas von auf den Sack geht. Und dann noch Siedler. Ich hab die Beta gespielt. Fand es mega langweilig. Wenn sie wirklich Angst hatten das Siedler ihnen die Anno spielt weg nimmt, haben sie meiner Meinung nach noch nie den Unterschied zwischen beiden verstanden. Ubisoft plus ist schon gekündigt. Obwohl ich sogar Founder Mitglied war. Einfach enttäuschend.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (29. Januar 2022)

Die Lage ist aus meiner Sicht schon schlimm, wenn ein möglicher Aufkauf durch Microsoft, einem als Spieler *fast* wie der weiße Ritter in der Not vorkommt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Januar 2022)

Da haben auch einige Leute wohl kein Bock mehr auf Ubisoft. Da sind einige Entwickler von Bord gegangen: https://www.gameswelt.de/ubisoft/news/bericht-viele-wichtige-entwickler-gehen-von-bord-311929

Interessant dabei ist vor allem folgender Satz: "Während einige Ex-Mitarbeiter schlechte Bezahlung und bessere Positionen in anderen Firmen anführten, äußerten andere auch ihre Frustration über kreative Prozesse sowie mit dem Handling der unlängst aufgekommenen Vorwürfe des Sexismus und Mobbing am Arbeitsplatz durch die Führungsetage."


----------



## ZgamerZ (29. Januar 2022)

Watch Dogs 1 hatte damals in einer der letzten Missionen einen Beinahe-Gamebreaker, den ich nur deshalb in den Griff bekam, weil ich die KI der Gangster, die man ausschalten muss vor der gedachten Falle, die nicht auslöste wie sie sollte, zu mir lockte und einfach einzeln abknallte, was aber ebenfalls ein Krampf war...

Watch Dogs 2 konnte ich mir mal bei einem Testevent für eine Woche gratis runterladen... Nach 30 Minuten steckte ich noch im Tutorial in einem Raum fest, weil eine angezeigte Chipkarte nicht spawnte...

Watch Dogs Legion funktionierte erst recht gut, war okay, bis ich vom Spiel bei etwa 60% Storyforschritt in einem Kellerraum eingesperrt wurde und nicht mehr herauskam, weil alle Trigger deaktiviert waren. Neustart brachte nichts, googeln brachte nichts, Konsole neustarten brachte nichts... Da habe ich das Spiel im Müll entsorgt. Waren gottseidank nur 10€, die ich für den Dreck ausgegeben habe, aber trotzdem.

Farcry New Dawn war furchtbar, das aktuelle habe ich mir gar nicht mehr angeschaut, weil es mich so gar nichts mehr interessiert...

Und alles andere, was Ubischrott so bastelt, schreckt mich eh ab - Deren Firmenpolitik und jetzt ganz neu deren sehr undurchdachtes und arrogantes, extrem offensichtlich-inkompetentes Gehabe mit NFTs und Metaverse und anderem Kram, den niemand will, keiner braucht und auch nicht wollte...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Januar 2022)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Da haben auch einige Leute wohl kein Bock mehr auf Ubisoft. Da sind einige Entwickler von Bord gegangen: https://www.gameswelt.de/ubisoft/news/bericht-viele-wichtige-entwickler-gehen-von-bord-311929
> 
> Interessant dabei ist vor allem folgender Satz: "Während einige Ex-Mitarbeiter schlechte Bezahlung und bessere Positionen in anderen Firmen anführten, äußerten andere auch ihre Frustration über kreative Prozesse sowie mit dem Handling der unlängst aufgekommenen Vorwürfe des Sexismus und Mobbing am Arbeitsplatz durch die Führungsetage."


Im Volksmund würde man sagen:
Ubisoft schafft sich ab.


----------



## khaalan (30. Januar 2022)

gilt nur für mich: von mir aus können die alle ihre marken in versemmeln...und die anderen großen studios gleich mit. bin es leid jahre zu warten, bis mal eine gescheite "fortsetzung" kommt...und wenn mal was halbwegs gescheites kommt, dann wirds anders versaut (mikrotransktionen und co).
von mir aus können die allesamt pleite gehen.
gibt genug indie unternehmen, die noch halbwegs brauchbare spiele rausbringen und mein pile of shame reicht auch bis an mein lebensende.

an firmen wie ubisoft und co: rest in hell


----------



## fud1974 (30. Januar 2022)

Ich hab es an anderer Stelle mal gesagt... aber ich stimme einigen hier zu: Was Ubisoft da macht, wirkt schon fast verzweifelt, die Adressaten dieser ganzen Geschichten scheinen nicht die Spieler zu sein, sondern die Aktionäre bzw. auch nur potentielle Aktionäre. Denn vieles was sie machen (und nach außen propagieren) wirken wie Sachen, die der durchschnittlich informierte Aktionär toll findet weil er es mit "mehr Wert in Zukunft" assoziiert..  und so die Aktienkurse in die Höhe treibt.

Macht man das weil man wieder eine Übernahme fürchtet? Den letzten Versuch von Vivendi hat man damals - recht mühevoll erschien es mir - abgewehrt.  Irgendwie scheint die Richtung ausgegeben worden zu sein alles zu tun, um nach  "außen hin" attraktiver (und damit teurer) zu wirken. Alles andere muss sich dem unterordnen. Wahrscheinlich wissen sogar Leute "ziemlich weit oben" dass das aus Spielersicht Mist ist... aber irgendwie scheint man keine Alternative zu sehen.

Da wüsste ich gerne, was die wissen, was wir nicht wissen.


----------



## XxBadMantiCorexX (31. Januar 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ich hab es an anderer Stelle mal gesagt... aber ich stimme einigen hier zu: Was Ubisoft da macht, wirkt schon fast verzweifelt, die Adressaten dieser ganzen Geschichten scheinen nicht die Spieler zu sein, sondern die Aktionäre bzw. auch nur potentielle Aktionäre. Denn vieles was sie machen (und nach außen propagieren) wirken wie Sachen, die der durchschnittlich informierte Aktionär toll findet weil er es mit "mehr Wert in Zukunft" assoziiert..  und so die Aktienkurse in die Höhe treibt.
> 
> Macht man das weil man wieder eine Übernahme fürchtet? Den letzten Versuch von Vivendi hat man damals - recht mühevoll erschien es mir - abgewehrt.  Irgendwie scheint die Richtung ausgegeben worden zu sein alles zu tun, um nach  "außen hin" attraktiver (und damit teurer) zu wirken. Alles andere muss sich dem unterordnen. Wahrscheinlich wissen sogar Leute "ziemlich weit oben" dass das aus Spielersicht Mist ist... aber irgendwie scheint man keine Alternative zu sehen.
> 
> Da wüsste ich gerne, was die wissen, was wir nicht wissen.


Ich denke da hast du nichtmal Unrecht, zumal nach dem Microsoft/Activision Deal sicher Sony schonmal auslootet was eine Übernahme von Ubisoft bringt. Die zerstören ja grade schön ihre Marken und der Firmenwert dürfte entsprechend reagieren. Nach Ghost Recon nun die Siedler zerstört, da wird es reichen noch 1-2 Flops zu landen dann dürften die Franzosen für Sony ein echtes Schnäppchen werden.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (31. Januar 2022)

XxBadMantiCorexX schrieb:


> Ich denke da hast du nichtmal Unrecht, zumal nach dem Microsoft/Activision Deal sicher Sony schonmal auslootet was eine Übernahme von Ubisoft bringt. Die zerstören ja grade schön ihre Marken und der Firmenwert dürfte entsprechend reagieren. Nach Ghost Recon nun die Siedler zerstört, da wird es reichen noch 1-2 Flops zu landen dann dürften die Franzosen für Sony ein echtes Schnäppchen werden.



Sony hat gar nicht die finanziellen Mittel so eine Großübernahme zu stemmen.
Zumal Ubisoft da sicherlich nicht unbedingt der erste Ansprechpartner sein wird. Deutlich realistischer sind da japanische Mitbewerber wie Square Enix oder Konami, die traditionell eh schon sehr Playstation-affin sind. 
Bei Ubisoft kommt noch erschwerend dazu, dass die französische Regierung ihre schützende Hand über ihr Aushängeschild hält. So soll es zumindest Mitte der 2000er gewesen sein, als es angeblich Bestrebungen von EA für eine Übernahme gab.


----------



## fud1974 (31. Januar 2022)

XxBadMantiCorexX schrieb:


> Ich denke da hast du nichtmal Unrecht, zumal nach dem Microsoft/Activision Deal sicher Sony schonmal auslootet was eine Übernahme von Ubisoft bringt. Die zerstören ja grade schön ihre Marken und der Firmenwert dürfte entsprechend reagieren. Nach Ghost Recon nun die Siedler zerstört, da wird es reichen noch 1-2 Flops zu landen dann dürften die Franzosen für Sony ein echtes Schnäppchen werden.



Nun ja, SOLLTE meine - zugegeben sehr weit und amateurhaft hergeholte - Vermutung stimmen, dann könnte das natürlich ins negative Umschlagen, die Maßnahmen die eigentlich den Aktienwert erhöhen sollen (das z.B. auch Assassins Creed mit "Infinity" irgendwie in eine Plattform umgewandelt werden soll und Far Cry 6 das "letzte" angeblich der "alten Art" gewesen sein soll haben ja schon wieder viele verdrängt) könnten die Kernmarken zerstören.. und dann geht es endgültig den Bach runter.



Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Bei Ubisoft kommt noch erschwerend dazu, dass die französische Regierung ihre schützende Hand über ihr Aushängeschild hält. So soll es zumindest Mitte der 2000er gewesen sein, als es angeblich Bestrebungen von EA für eine Übernahme gab.



Tut sie das immer noch? Wie konkret bei offen gehandelten Aktien? Vivendi war da egal vermutlich weil selber französischer Konzern?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (31. Januar 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Tut sie das immer noch? Wie konkret bei offen gehandelten Aktien? Vivendi war da egal vermutlich weil selber französischer Konzern?



Genaues weiß ich natürlich nicht.
Aber so wie ich die französische Mentalität einschätze, sind die schon ganz stolz darauf, dass sie einen Player von Weltrang in der Spieleindustrie haben und würden es vermutlich nicht gern sehen, wenn dieser aus dem Ausland aufgekauft wird.


----------



## DarkEmpireRemix (31. Januar 2022)

Seit dem UbiSoft RedLynx schluckte war auch kein Trials Titel mehr so gut wie Trials HD.

Ich find  fand UbiSoft Games an sich ok. Man weiß bei ihnen, zumindest meistens (downgrade incomming^^), was man bekommt. Leider verlieren ihre Games immer mehr ihre Seele. Bspw. fand ich die AC-Titel immer gut gerade aufgrund der Story-Verknüpfung in der Gegenwart. Aber seit Desmond starb hatte die Serie überhaupt keine gute Story mehr. Black Flag fand ich als Spiel zwar noch gut, aber das was sie mit AC hier in der Gegenwart abgezogen haben gab der Serie für mich den Todesstoß.
Auch Splinter Cell spielte ich vom ersten Teil ab gerne, aber es wurde von Teil zu Teil immer schlechter.


----------



## XxBadMantiCorexX (31. Januar 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Sony hat gar nicht die finanziellen Mittel so eine Großübernahme zu stemmen.
> Zumal Ubisoft da sicherlich nicht unbedingt der erste Ansprechpartner sein wird. Deutlich realistischer sind da japanische Mitbewerber wie Square Enix oder Konami, die traditionell eh schon sehr Playstation-affin sind.
> Bei Ubisoft kommt noch erschwerend dazu, dass die französische Regierung ihre schützende Hand über ihr Aushängeschild hält. So soll es zumindest Mitte der 2000er gewesen sein, als es angeblich Bestrebungen von EA für eine Übernahme gab.


Naja interessanter dürfte, wenn dann EA für Sony sein. Wobei da glaube ich nicht dass Sony dafür liquide genug ist. Wenn sich Ubisoft aber weiter selbst abschiesst werden sie noch echt ein Schnäppchen. Klar wäre für Sony der Heimmarkt interessanter aber Konami zerlegt sich ja auch immer mehr selbst.

Am Ende wird die Zeit zeigen was passiert aber eins ist sicher. Ubi zerstört nicht nur Grade seine Marken sonder vor allem sich selbst. Ob da dann noch die Regierung dahintersteht wird sich zeigen.


----------



## MichaelG (31. Januar 2022)

Das Verbrennen der IPs fing schon damit an, daß man ehemals gestandene SP-Ips auf einmal Richtung MP (Rainbow Six) oder zumindestens stark Richtung Koop (Ghost Recon) getrimmt hat.

Das waren schon die ersten Eiertritte an die Fans. NFT und AC zu einem Multiversum machen zu wollen sind die nächsten.... Ubisoft schießt immer mehr an den Vorstellungen der langjährigen Fans vorbei.


----------



## Carlo Siebenhuener (31. Januar 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das Verbrennen der IPs fing schon damit an, daß man ehemals gestandene SP-Ips auf einmal Richtung MP (Rainbow Six) oder zumindestens stark Richtung Koop (Ghost Recon) getrimmt hat.


Ja, aber damit hatte man noch Erfolg. Rainbow Six Siege ist ja nach wie vor beliebt und erfolgreich.
Auch Ghost Recon Wildlands hatte durchaus einen Achtungserfolg, der besser war, als die vorherigen Ghost Recons.



Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Sony hat gar nicht die finanziellen Mittel so eine Großübernahme zu stemmen.
> Zumal Ubisoft da sicherlich nicht unbedingt der erste Ansprechpartner sein wird. Deutlich realistischer sind da japanische Mitbewerber wie Square Enix oder Konami, die traditionell eh schon sehr Playstation-affin sind.
> Bei Ubisoft kommt noch erschwerend dazu, dass die französische Regierung ihre schützende Hand über ihr Aushängeschild hält. So soll es zumindest Mitte der 2000er gewesen sein, als es angeblich Bestrebungen von EA für eine Übernahme gab.


Ich glaube sogar am Geld würde es sogar nicht unbedingt hapern. Jetzt so im Zuge der Berichterstattung habe ich gehört, dass Sony eine Kriegskasse in Höhe von ca. 20 - 30 Milliarden in der Hinterhand hat (Geschätzt).
Ubisoft ist so ca 8 Milliarden Euro wert + noch was obendrauf für den Kauf. Könnte also funktionieren, wäre für Sony aber schon ein ordentlicher Brocken. 

Ich glaube eher da liegt es am Style der Spiele und des Unternehmens. Ubisoft passt nicht soooooo gut zu Sony und historisch haben sie auch eher mit Microsoft zusammengearbeitet.

(Zum Vergleich übrigens: Microsofts Kriegskasse schätzte man vor Activision so auf 140-160 Milliarden - Die könnten sich also nochmal ein Activision kaufen und die Kasse wäre trotzdem noch nicht leer)


----------



## MichaelG (31. Januar 2022)

Carlo Siebenhuener schrieb:


> Ja, aber damit hatte man noch Erfolg. Rainbow Six Siege ist ja nach wie vor beliebt und erfolgreich.
> Auch Ghost Recon Wildlands hatte durchaus einen Achtungserfolg, der besser war, als die vorherigen Ghost Recons.


Aber man hat den Alt-Fans mit solchen Aktionen mit Anlauf in den Allerwertesten getreten. Und der Erfolg der Teile wäre auch als SP sicher da gewesen, da sich die Spielekultur nicht mehr in einer Nische tummelt wie noch zu Zeiten eines seligen Rainbow Six Red Storm/Ravenshield oder den ganzen Ghost Recon Teilen bis einschließlich Advanced Warfare 2.



Carlo Siebenhuener schrieb:


> Ich glaube sogar am Geld würde es sogar nicht unbedingt hapern. Jetzt so im Zuge der Berichterstattung habe ich gehört, dass Sony eine Kriegskasse in Höhe von ca. 20 - 30 Milliarden in der Hinterhand hat (Geschätzt).
> Ubisoft ist so ca 8 Milliarden Euro wert + noch was obendrauf für den Kauf. Könnte also funktionieren, wäre für Sony aber schon ein ordentlicher Brocken.


Vielleicht schlägt auch Ms bei Ubisoft zu. Wenn sie z.B. 10 Mrd. für die komplette Ubi-Übernahme incl. aller Ips bieten würden, bezweifle ich mal, daß Vivendi NEIN sagen würde. Und was Ubi alles an Ips und Rechten hat aus dem man was machen kann und die zig Studios die dazu kämen wären die Summe sicher allemal wert.

Und Ms müßte für die Übernahme nicht mal rülpsen. 

Das einzigste was Probleme machen könnten wären die Kartellbehörden. Der Activision-Deal ist ja afaik noch nicht ganz in trockenen Tüchern oder ?


----------



## Bonkic (31. Januar 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aber man hat den Alt-Fans mit solchen Aktionen mit Anlauf in den Allerwertesten getreten. Und der Erfolg der Teile wäre auch als SP sicher da gewesen, da sich die Spielekultur nicht mehr in einer Nische tummelt wie noch zu Zeiten eines seligen Rainbow Six Red Storm/Ravenshield oder den ganzen Ghost Recon Teilen bis einschließlich Advanced Warfare 2.


siege wird 7 jahre nach release noch von täglich von zehn- eher hunderttaussenden spielern gespielt. würde mich nicht wundern, wenn siege das (finanziell) erfolgreichste ubi-game aller zeiten wäre. ein sp-titel wäre schon längst vergessen.


MichaelG schrieb:


> Vielleicht schlägt auch Ms bei Ubisoft zu. Wenn sie z.B. 10 Mrd. für die komplette Ubi-Übernahme incl. aller Ips bieten würden, bezweifle ich mal, daß Vivendi NEIN sagen würde. Und was Ubi alles an Ips und Rechten hat aus dem man was machen kann und die zig Studios die dazu kämen wären die Summe sicher allemal wert.



vivendi hat mit ubisoft überhaupt nix (mehr) zu tun.


----------



## MichaelG (31. Januar 2022)

Vivendi ist nicht mehr Großaktionär bei Ubi ? Hä? Wer hält denn jetzt die Hauptanteile ?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (31. Januar 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Vielleicht schlägt auch Ms bei Ubisoft zu. Wenn sie z.B. 10 Mrd. für die komplette Ubi-Übernahme incl. aller Ips bieten würden, bezweifle ich mal, daß Vivendi NEIN sagen würde.



Vivendi hat da eh nix zu melden, deren Übernahme wurde ja verhindert und die haben alle Anteile danach abgegeben.
Größeres Hindernis wird wie gesagt eher der französische Staat werden. 
Die Sperrminorität liegt in Frankreich bei 25,1 %. Die Guillemot-Familie hält derzeit knapp 14%. Beim Übernahmeversuch durch EA seinerzeit, wurde der Rest bis zur Sperrminorität durch eine staatliche Bank gehalten, womit man jegliche Übernahmeversuche abblocken konnte. Derzeit ist so eine Konstellation zwar nicht gegeben, aber wer weiß, was der Staat macht, wenn es Hart auf Hart kommt.


----------



## Zybba (31. Januar 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aber man hat den Alt-Fans mit solchen Aktionen mit Anlauf in den Allerwertesten getreten.


Jo, kann ich verstehen, dass man da als alter Fan enttäuscht ist. Siege war ja glaube ich auch erst als SP geplant. 



MichaelG schrieb:


> Und der Erfolg der Teile wäre auch als SP sicher da gewesen, da sich die Spielekultur nicht mehr in einer Nische tummelt wie noch zu Zeiten eines seligen Rainbow Six Red Storm/Ravenshield oder den ganzen Ghost Recon Teilen bis einschließlich Advanced Warfare 2.


Das wiederum bezweifle ich.
Ich halte das schleichspiel für ein absolutes nischengenre. Viele  (ich eingeschlossen) haben für solche spiele heute keine Geduld mehr.
Mit Ubis Produktionskosten hätten die sich auch gut in die nesseln setzen können.

Aber mal sehen, wie ready or not sich schlägt. Das könnte ein Indikator sein. Wobei denen das wohlwollend der Spieler wohl sicher ist.


----------



## schokoeis (31. Januar 2022)

Nach den beiden letzten Reinfällen Valhalla und FC7 lasse ich erstmal die Finger von Ubi-Spielen. Über die Zeit haben sich die Spiele immer mehr wie Arbeit angefühlt.


----------



## McDrake (31. Januar 2022)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Nach den beiden letzten Reinfällen Valhalla und FC7 lasse ich erstmal die Finger von Ubi-Spielen. Über die Zeit haben sich die Spiele immer mehr wie Arbeit angefühlt.


Ich mag Valhalla, weils mMn viel weniger "Arbeit" ist und der Loot nicht überbordet. Bei UBI darf man halt nicht jedes Game, jedes Jahr kaufen.
Einzeln gesehen sind die Spiele ja gut-sehr gut. Aber wenn man x Ubi-Games spielt, wirds öde.


----------



## MichaelG (31. Januar 2022)

FC7 ? Gabs eine Zeitreise ?? Und ich finde FC6 als einer der besten Teile. Deutlich besser als FC5 und macht Vaas locker Konkurrenz.


----------



## Bast3l (31. Januar 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> ...Rainbow Six Red Storm/Ravenshield oder den ganzen Ghost Recon Teilen bis einschließlich Advanced Warfare 2.


Du meinst Rogue Spear oder? Red Storm ist das Studio


----------



## schokoeis (31. Januar 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich mag Valhalla, weils mMn viel weniger "Arbeit" ist und der Loot nicht überbordet. Bei UBI darf man halt nicht jedes Game, jedes Jahr kaufen.
> Einzeln gesehen sind die Spiele ja gut-sehr gut. Aber wenn man x Ubi-Games spielt, wirds öde.



Fand Odyssey besser. In Valhalla waren viel mehr Timesink-Mechanismen, z.B. konnte man Erze nicht einfach im vorbeireiten aufsammeln, sondern musste absteigen und die "Vorkommen" kaputtschlagen. Oder die dämliche Schlüsselsucherei...



MichaelG schrieb:


> FC7 ? Gabs eine Zeitreise ?? Und ich finde FC6 als einer der besten Teile. Deutlich besser als FC5 und macht Vaas locker Konkurrenz.



Du hast natürlich recht, ich meinte FC6. Entschuldige bitte. 
Tja, ich fand Joseph Seed wesentlich besser als den farb- und geschmacklosen Castillo. Zudem fand ich das System mit den Klamotten extrem dämlich, hab mich öfters gefragt wer sich das ausgedacht hat. Als ob ich mich jedes Mal umziehe je nachdem, welche Skills ich brauche.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (31. Januar 2022)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Tja, ich fand Joseph Seed wesentlich besser



Lol, die Story in dem Spiel war doch so dermaßen dämlich, dass man sich schon intellektuell beleidigt fühlen musste.
Ich mein, wie strunzdumm war allein der Protagonist, der sich immer und immer wieder entführen lässt. Sogar aus einem fliegenden Flugzeug heraus, in dem nur er sitzt, For Fucks Sake! 🙄

Verglichen damit war Far Cry 6 ein brillant geschriebenes Spiel.


----------



## schokoeis (31. Januar 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Lol, die Story in dem Spiel war doch so dermaßen dämlich, dass man sich schon intellektuell beleidigt fühlen musste.
> Ich mein, wie strunzdumm war allein der Protagonist, der sich immer und immer wieder entführen lässt. Sogar aus einem fliegenden Flugzeug heraus, in dem nur er sitzt, For Fucks Sake! 🙄
> 
> Verglichen damit war Far Cry 6 ein brillant geschriebenes Spiel.


Ändert nix an dämlichem Gamedesign und einen Farblosen Bösewicht. Für dich wars wahrscheinlich wieder 10/10


----------



## Matthias Dammes (31. Januar 2022)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Für dich wars wahrscheinlich wieder 10/10











						Far Cry 6: Test des gelungenen Guerilla-Abenteuers
					

Wir gehen im Test von Far Cry 6 der Frage auf die Spur, ob der Ego-Shooter nach schwächelnden Vorgängern in die Spur zurück findet.




					www.pcgames.de
				



🙄


----------



## fud1974 (31. Januar 2022)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Für dich wars wahrscheinlich wieder 10/10



Loslassen können muss schwer sein, oder?


----------



## Bonkic (31. Januar 2022)

ich fand die letzten beiden ubi-spiele, die ich gespielt hab, auch mindestens gut oder sogar sehr gut. das waren in meinem fall fc 6, wo ich das erwartet hatte, und, durchaus überraschend, gr wildlands. hatte mit beiden sehr viel spaß. trotz oder wegen ubi-formel.


----------



## Zybba (31. Januar 2022)

Mein letztes war division 2, fand ich auch gut. Vor allem wegen der tollen Umwelt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (31. Januar 2022)

Während wir hier über Übernahmen von Ubisoft, Square und Konami spekulieren, kauft Sony einfach mal Bungie.





__ Twitter
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1488210539276902407

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Richtig gehört, Bungie. Das Studio, das die Xbox mit Halo erst groß gemacht hat, gehört jetzt Playstation. Das war wohl die Rache für Crash Bandicoot.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (31. Januar 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Während wir hier über Übernahmen von Ubisoft, Square und Konami spekulieren, kauft Sony einfach mal Bungie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So wie ich das verstehe, sind die unter Sony mit Option auf Self-Publishing.
In die Fresse wär es gewesen, wenn die so Halo abgegriffen hätten. 
Also nichts tragisches...


----------



## schokoeis (31. Januar 2022)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> So wie ich das verstehe, sind die unter Sony mit Option auf Self-Publishing.
> In die Fresse wär es gewesen, wenn die so Halo abgegriffen hätten.
> Also nichts tragisches...


Die Rechte für Halo liegen doch eh nicht bei Bungie. Die haben halt Destiny gekauft.


----------



## Tomrok (1. Februar 2022)

Tja, Geld regiert die Welt bzw. der Versuch, Geld auf anderen Wegen zu verdienen. Probiert ja jedes Unternehmen damit rum...
Vielleicht will man sich bei Ubisoft auch mit aller Kraft dagegen wehren, von Microsoft oder Sony aufgekauft zu werden. Wenn man an Activision denkt, müsste Ubisoft doch ein Schnäppchen sein, oder?
Vielleicht sollte man auch kooperieren um Geld zu verdienen und ähnlich wie bei EA das Ubi-Abo in den Gamepass integrieren lassen. AC, FarCry, Anno usw. - Das wären mal Spiele dich da gerne sehen würde!


----------



## fud1974 (2. Februar 2022)

Tomrok schrieb:


> Vielleicht will man sich bei Ubisoft auch mit aller Kraft dagegen wehren, von Microsoft oder Sony aufgekauft zu werden. Wenn man an Activision denkt, müsste Ubisoft doch ein Schnäppchen sein, oder?



Tja, so ja auch meine Theorie, aber das würde gegen jemanden wie MS auch nicht helfen, selbst EA und Ubisoft zusammen sind für MS zu "stemmen" wenn sie wollen. Insofern wäre das sehr viel Aufwand und Risiko um sich gegen jemanden wie MS absichern zu wollen.

Mit Sony sieht das anders aus, die haben nicht derartig viel Kohle, in Relation zu MS, da würde es was bringen.

Aber da wohl auch der französische Staat seine Hand wohl schützend über Ubisoft hält, ist eh fraglich ob sie das gegen ausländische Übernahmeversuche überhautp MÜSSTEN.. anders sieht es wohl aus gegen Übernahmen durch andere französische Unternehmen, wie zuletzt Vivendi es versuchte.

Alles etwas rätselhaft, viele Entscheidungen von Ubisoft sprechen dafür dass man seinen Aktienwert steigern will, koste es, wen oder was es wolle, aber warum konkret? Klar ist das immer ein Bestreben solcher Unternehmen, aber die gefühlte Hektik und das Risiko was sie damit eingehen ist irritierend.


----------



## Bonkic (2. Februar 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Aber da wohl auch der französische Staat seine Hand wohl schützend über Ubisoft hält,



das hab ich jetzt schon des öfteren gehört. woher stammt das?
natürlich könnte der franz. staat beim versuch einer feindlichen übernahme zumindest theoretisch intervenieren. aber warum sollte er das tun? ubi ist ja jetzt nicht irgendwie systemrelevant oder im sicherheitssektor tätig.
anteile an ubisoft hält frankreich so weit ich weiß ebenfalls nicht (mehr?).
bei der letzten versuchten übernahme (durch vivendi) hat der franz. staat jedenfalls nicht interveniert. da war tencent der retter. und die halten ihre anteile meines wissens nach noch immer.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (2. Februar 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das hab ich jetzt schon des öfteren gehört. woher stammt das?
> natürlich könnte der franz. staat beim versuch einer feindlichen übernahmen zumindest theoretisch intervenieren. aber warum sollte er das tun? ubi ist ja jetzt nicht irgendwie systemrelevant oder im sicherheitssektor tätig.
> anteile an ubisoft hält frankreich so weit ich ebenfalls nicht (mehr?).
> bei der letzten versuchten übernahme (durch vivendi) hat der franz. staat jedenfalls nicht interveniert. da war tencent der retter. und die halten ihre anteile meines wissens nach noch immer.



Diese Überlegung hat ihre Wurzeln in der versuchten Übernahme durch EA Mitte der 2000er. Damals verfügten sowohl die Guillemots als auch eine staatliche Bank über genügend Anteile, um die Sperrminorität von mindestens 25,1% zu erreichen. Damit wurde die Übernahme mit Hilfe des französischen Staates verhindert. 
Den Franzosen geht es bei solchen Sachen vermutlich nicht nur um Systemrelevanz, sondern auch um nationalen Stolz. Das Frankreich mit einem großen Player auf dem internationalen Gamesmarkt mitmischt, will man sich sicher nicht so einfach nehmen lassen. Es gab damals wohl die Aussage, dass die Führung von Ubisoft in Frankreich zu verbleiben hat.
Bei Vivendi spielte das ja keine Rolle, weil die selbst französisch sind. Da kam die Ablehnung der Übernahme ja vor allem aus dem inneren von Ubisoft.
Das Frankreich heute keine Anteile mehr hält, weder direkt noch über eine staatliche Bank, ist allerdings richtig. Daher dürfte es schwierig sein, da entsprechend schnell wieder einzusteigen, um die Sperrminorität zu erreichen.


----------



## ZAM (4. Februar 2022)

Wir müssen natürlich auch ein bisschen Fair sein. Die schlimmste Opfergabe an den unheiligen Gott des schnöden Mammons hat EA geleistet, als sie Dungeon Keeper und C&C in digital handlicher Form ausgeweitet und ausgeblutet darboten.


----------



## Zybba (4. Februar 2022)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wir müssen natürlich auch ein bisschen Fair sein. Die schlimmste Opfergabe an den unheiligen Gott des schnöden Mammons hat EA geleistet, als sie Dungeon Keeper und C&C in digital handlicher Form ausgeweitet und ausgeblutet darboten.


C&C tut mir auch sehr leid. Zufälligerweise haben wir im letzten Podcast auch etwas in Erinnerungen geschwelgt.

Mal sehen, ob BF jetzt folgt...


----------

